# Amt 1969 Torino Modified Stocker



## Peatbog

This is my first model in about 35 years. I picked this particular kit because the 1968-69 Torino is one of my favorite cars and also because since I have not built a model in decades, I liked that it looked to be a simple build. Anyway, here it is:
































































This took waaaaaaaay too long to build considering what it was, but I am just relearning the model thing. Probably the most time consuming was filing off the door handles, side marker lights, windshield wipers, etc. There may be a better way to remove that pesky type of stuff, but I used a file. The exhausts pipes on the car are actually what were to be the side "bumper" bars, but I drilled them out, bent them, and used them for exhausts because I thought it looked better than the kit exhausts. 

Here is the car in front of the model box top. It is not the most detailed (or probably even reasonably accurate to reality) kit in the world, but it was fun to build.


----------



## whiskeyrat

I'd say you're doing pretty good for not having built anything for 35 years! Looks great!


----------



## Peatbog

Thank you. 

I actually built this model for a contest at a bicycle website. For their annual bicycle "build-off" they had a scale model class this year also. 

Below is a link to my "build thread" from that site if anyone has an interest in it. It took me three months to get this thing done, but I learned a lot along the way:

http://undergroundvelo.proboards.com/thread/3115/peatbogs-1969-torino-modified-stocker?page=1


----------



## irishtrek

Dude, that looks really good!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Did those tires come with the kit??? Because I aint seen tires that large on a stock race care before.


----------



## Peatbog

Thanks.

Those tires did come with the kit. I believe they came with all the AMT Modified Stocker series cars, but I am not sure. However, I was very loosely using this car (below) as an inspiration and it has rather large tires--not as large proportionally as my model, but pretty big:


----------



## irishtrek

I'll say!! Your car has more ground clearance than the one in that pic you posted of the real car.


----------



## Peatbog

Ha! Yes, if scaled up to life-size, my Torino could drive over small animals without harming them.

The Torino was a lot of fun, so I figured I needed to build another modified stocker. The AMT 1966 Skylark modified stocker kit itself was an even simpler build than the Torino. Mainly, I am just building some models to get a better _feel _of it before I do some complicated custom models I plan to do. I am also starting to experiment with _scenes._ The 1955 Chevy in the picture is one of those fully-painted/metal models that all you have to do is assemble it. The modified stocker is the 1966 Skylark. The background is a piece of paper painted black with yellow stripes painted on it.










Below is a photograph of the front of the car, although the car was not finished in this photo. I had to yet drop the back end of the car, pull the front tires in some, fix the hood fit problem, put on the exhaust pipes, and put the back bumper on.


----------



## whiskeyrat

The Skylark looks good!! I love the dio with the wood blocks and the Chevy giving a jump that's really cool!


----------



## Bandit17

Nice build! I love Torinos, one of the greatest short track dirt cars!


----------

